

PfSense 2.2.1 - neiesc
https://blog.pfsense.org/?p=1661

======
ch0wn
For those as ignorant as me, here's the Wikipedia explanation of what PfSense
is:

    
    
        pfSense is an open source firewall/router computer software distribution
        based on FreeBSD. It is installed on a computer to make a dedicated
        firewall/router for a network and is noted for its reliability and offering
        features often only found in expensive commercial firewalls. It can be
        configured and upgraded through a web-based interface, and requires no
        knowledge of the underlying FreeBSD system to manage. pfSense is commonly
        deployed as a perimeter firewall, router, wireless access point, DHCP
        server, DNS server, and as a VPN endpoint.
    

>
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PfSense](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PfSense)

------
mindcrash
Do checkout OPNsense aswell. It's a PfSense fork with a (more liberal and OSI
compliant) BSD license instead of one seemingly created by the org itselves,
which actually was one of the reasons for the fork in the first place.

(If I remember correctly, this was also the main reason why the main author of
m0n0wall strongly advised to check this fork out in his goodbye message when
the m0n0wall project closed up shop)

[https://opnsense.org/](https://opnsense.org/)

------
wtallis
How well is the BSD world keeping up with modern QoS and queue management? A
quick Google search indicates that PfSense probably has CoDel, but none of its
more useful derivatives like fq_codel. And do its network drivers have or need
dynamic byte queue limits as included in some drivers for Linux 3.3 and later?

OpenWRT is doing great these days, so what's PfSense still got as its key
advantages?

------
jms703
Are they still using PF code imported from OpenBSD 4.5? That code is 6 years
old and has been vastly improved over the years.

~~~
gaadd33
Is that the same code in FreeBSD 10? I was under the impression that the code
in FreeBSD, while pretty old compared to the most recent OpenBSD, has vast
performance improvements as far as multi core processing and 10Gbps processing
whereas most of those changes haven't been accepted upstream.

